# Stair shaped buildings



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

hi, everyone....post some stair shaped building

for example: mercedes house in new york








http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/real-estate/manhattan-luxury-mercedes-house-article-1.1203167


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

111 W 57th St of course.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

^^^^
very good....thank you....


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)

one in Nanning


----------



## lakegz (Oct 23, 2003)

haha I used to go to the gym and also hold underground music parties right across from that building in Nanning.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

very good...:drool::drool::cheers::cheers2::cheers2:


----------



## xing lin (Jan 27, 2011)

Deutsche Bank Place, Sydney








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutsche_Bank_Place


----------



## denizpolat (Apr 11, 2010)

*Varyap Meridian-ISTANBUL*


----------



## ali6500 (Apr 30, 2014)

These are amazing buildings in the world and look like stairs.


----------



## Andre Goth (Mar 17, 2013)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil:*









Source. No indication of the photographer at the source, credits to the author.



























Pics of the user Nieder showed at this thread


----------



## Kopacz (Mar 16, 2011)

Kraków, Poland:



kraktom said:


> 04.05.2014.
> Nowy Przewóz Inatall:


----------



## Idfha (May 5, 2014)

wow gooood


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I have always hated stair shaped buildings, I just find the shape so ugly. The new ones in Turkey look good though.


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

Shenzhen Development Bank Building


----------

